# Amazon delivery not received email



## RM305 (Jan 21, 2017)

so my first and only shift so far with 60 packages of which 3 were not delivered and returned to warehouse and Amazon customer service was notified. All basically handed off to customer or front desk and signed for and I still received "Missing Packaged Reported " email. I replied with my explanation yet they replied 
" We reviewed the additional information you provided but this additional information does not change our original determination."


What the heck am I supposed to do with this to avoid a future deactivation. I mean like I told them all were basically hand delivered except 3 warehouse returns?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Don't stress, I had four of them in one week.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Not much you can do if a customer decides to scam Amazon.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

RM305 said:


> What the heck am I supposed to do with this to avoid a future deactivation. I mean like I told them all were basically hand delivered except 3 warehouse returns?


There are several threads about this. Every driver gets one occasionally and since they won't tell you which one was missing there is nothing you can do. Maybe it got stolen, maybe they lied, you will never know. Suck it up and keep delivering.



Placebo17 said:


> Don't stress, I had four of them in one week.


Yeah although there have been a lot of people here deactivated for it. A few won't hurt you.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah although there have been a lot of people here deactivated for it. A few won't hurt you.


Really? Do they tell you the reason if you get deactivated? Nothing seems clear with these folks.

I feel like none of us really have a clue with the Flex program and it's deliberately done this way. We're in a beta program and they're using us like guinea pigs.

I personally hate the silly little games they play with releasing blocks. I used to wake up at 6 in the morning fishing for blocks. If I just fished for 30 minutes, 10:30 were guaranteed. Now it's all random and they don't release early 10:30 blocks anymore. Just ridiculous why they would do this?


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Really? Do they tell you the reason if you get deactivated?


Yeah, they tell you why.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

RM305 said:


> so my first and only shift so far with 60 packages of which 3 were not delivered and returned to warehouse and Amazon customer service was notified. All basically handed off to customer or front desk and signed for and I still received "Missing Packaged Reported " email.


Sixty packages and *none *of them were "front door" or "back door" or "safe place"??? Holy smokes man, how are you not losing your mind with this job? Are you working past the 3 or 4 hour block length to do this?

I'm fortunately to be out in the burbs now (last 3 or 4 blocks didn't have any apartments, all single family homes) so every single stop I make is "front door" except in rare cases where the customer is outside....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Really? Do they tell you the reason if you get deactivated? Nothing seems clear with these folks.
> 
> I feel like none of us really have a clue with the Flex program and it's deliberately done this way. We're in a beta program and they're using us like guinea pigs.
> 
> I personally hate the silly little games they play with releasing blocks. I used to wake up at 6 in the morning fishing for blocks. If I just fished for 30 minutes, 10:30 were guaranteed. Now it's all random and they don't release early 10:30 blocks anymore. Just ridiculous why they would do this?


 We do have an idea about missing packages and deactivation. Maybe not an exact count/percentage but certainly a general idea. It has to do with your last 20 blocks and how many blocks with missing packages as well as how many missing per your last 500 deliveries. You CAN control it somewhat by being proactive and making good judgements. They also "clear" this data every so often....say at 500-1000 deliveries so it's not cumulative and they don't keep a running count.

Also.....this IS actually a beta program and yes, we are testing things for Amazon. Might as well get comfortable with that and expect things to be in a constant state of change. This program requires you adapt on a regular basis and sometimes on the fly.

Were you around when they did singular block releases at exactly 10pm every night? That was about the most ridiculous frustrating process as far as I was concerned. Hated it! Then after it changed I missed it! 



jester121 said:


> Sixty packages and *none *of them were "front door" or "back door" or "safe place"??? Holy smokes man, how are you not losing your mind with this job? Are you working past the 3 or 4 hour block length to do this?
> 
> I'm fortunately to be out in the burbs now (last 3 or 4 blocks didn't have any apartments, all single family homes) so every single stop I make is "front door" except in rare cases where the customer is outside....


 It was his first and ONLY run!  The routes he's doing our location used to handle and some of them really sucked! Most of them are the dense part of Miami as well as really bad hoods! 
Was a bad start but he's not sure how it works yet.


----------



## RM305 (Jan 21, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> We do have an idea about missing packages and deactivation. Maybe not an exact count/percentage but certainly a general idea. It has to do with your last 20 blocks and how many blocks with missing packages as well as how many missing per your last 500 deliveries. You CAN control it somewhat by being proactive and making good judgements. They also "clear" this data every so often....say at 500-1000 deliveries so it's not cumulative and they don't keep a running count.
> 
> Also.....this IS actually a beta program and yes, we are testing things for Amazon. Might as well get comfortable with that and expect things to be in a constant state of change. This program requires you adapt on a regular basis and sometimes on the fly.
> 
> ...


You are right about them routes I have my second block this Friday crossing my fingers !!!! Hoping all goes well and I feel like I picked up on things from first time to make it better !!!!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

RM305 said:


> You are right about them routes I have my second block this Friday crossing my fingers !!!! Hoping all goes well and I feel like I picked up on things from first time to make it better !!!!


You'll learn a little more each time you do a route. So, keep plugging away. You're dealing with routes we all hated at miami gardens! 
Don't hesitate to mark packages as undeliverable if you think they won't make it to the customer. I would say 90% of those routes have undeliverables.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Really? Do they tell you the reason if you get deactivated? Nothing seems clear with these folks.


I've been on this board about a year and have seen a poster every two month or so post a copy of their "a customer has reported not receiving a package you marked as delivered, we have decided to deactivate your account" last time i saw it was on the commerce thread.


----------

